# The site seems much quieter now



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a bit of an old member (joined in 2010) when I bought my TT and I frequented the site very regularly for the first 3 years. As is the same with everything I've dipped in and out ever since what with changes in circumstances and primarily my job taking over my life :lol: Having not logged in for maybe 6 months I was surprised to see the mk1 section a lot quieter than I remember and with a lot less banter! I'm not sure how many of the 5 year plus members are still on, just wondering if anyone else thinks the same? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, MK1 TTs must be behaving them selves, all fixed perhaps. :lol: Very unlikely.
There are enough probs posted to keep me typing.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Andy

Every time I try and have fun the PC brigade get their knickers in a twist and I get told off.

Hope you and your loved ones are all good

James


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another "this forum is going downhill" thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Actually it is this time, not helped by the politics.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I have asked a couple of technical questions and didn't get a reply Ha :roll:

I think you have to be talking about a big turbo mods or something to get any comments 

Still love my TT


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Yeh, it is quieter :roll:

. . . But still too many first time questions which should be searched first [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

IC_HOTT said:


> Yeh, it is quieter :roll:
> 
> . . . But still too many first time questions which should be searched first [smiley=argue.gif]


To be fair the search engine is utter cr*p, its better to use google and find the link to what you need on the TTF


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> IC_HOTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh, it is quieter :roll:
> ...


Yeah but to be fair most forum search engines are crap. There. I've said it. 

Actually IC_HOTT if it weren't for those first time questions it would be even quieter.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If we only logged in once in 6 months, it would be even quieter. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If we only logged in once in 6 months, it would be even quieter. :roll:
> Hoggy.


Maybe he has a life and doesn't get bored answering the same question over and over and over and over and over ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jamman said:


> Maybe he has a life and doesn't get bored answering the same question over and over and over and over and over ?


Hi, Quite possible.. [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] but some can achieve alot more than others & still have a life.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I always thought the search facility was quite good if used correctly. You can search for key words with wildcard characters for example which is very useful when you think there may be various spellings. You can also search for AND author e.g.

*Forum search keyword : cam*haft
Username: Hoggy*
*Returns 52 results *where Hoggy has said "camshaft" (or where he mistyped something else for the "s" - not suggesting he ever did of course - this is just an illustration)

*Google search keyword phrase: cam*shaft Hoggy site:http://www.ttforum.co.uk*
(note the need to use a site specific restriction)
*No results*

That's because Google uses * as a wildcard word and not a wildcard character. To be fair it suggests _do you mean_ "camshaft" as a return because it thinks you misspelt camshaft but this return has 184 results because it includes instances of where someone else has said camshaft and Hoggy said something which didn't include camshaft on the same page.

So, the forum search can be more powerful.

There are two forum searches - the search next to FAQ tab and the search next to TTOC tab which is a Google search of the forum.

Sorry, did I disturb the peace :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So basically John you are saying Hoggy needs to get away from his computer and maybe do something a little more interesting (actually drive his TT/XR) :wink:

You're such a trouble maker but the speaker of truth and justice.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As usual, too many lookers & not enough do'ers.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hoggy,

I'm willing to give you a fair price for your TT if you want to get out more in that old Ford of yours.....Less to worry about


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

A lot of people are maybe turning to social media?

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

leopard said:


> Hoggy,
> 
> I'm willing to give you a fair price for your TT if you want to get out more in that old Ford of yours.....Less to worry about


Hi, [smiley=bigcry.gif] I'd worry about it even more.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jamman said:


> You're such a trouble maker but the speaker of truth and justice.


Must resist...

Be even quieter soon anyway.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nem said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > You're such a trouble maker but the speaker of truth and justice.
> ...


............. [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

J
xx


----------



## Delainy (Jan 17, 2016)

So as a newbie, do I need to prove I have used the search function before I dare ask a question...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Delainy said:


> So as a newbie, do I need to prove I have used the search function before I dare ask a question...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi, Well I won't be answering. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Ask away, that's what forums are for.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

That's the hoggsters way of saying "yes" lol

J
Xx


----------

